# Muck heap removal surrey/sussex



## texel (25 June 2017)

Hi does anyone have a contact for someone to remove a muck heap from a field please thanks


----------



## Bradsmum (25 June 2017)

Not sure where in Surrey you are but I used Fullers in Smallfield, nr Horley last year. They were lovely to deal with and the collection man was very helpful despite it not being very easy to access. 

General Enquiries
Tel: 01342 842100
Mob: 07842 868080 
Email: matt@fullergrabhire.co.uk


----------

